# Como hacer teclas para salida de sintetizador



## Amplifier_Operational (Jul 8, 2009)

Hola, quisiera saber como hacer las teclas de un sintetizador, para que cada tecla suene distinta, diferente frecuencia vamos, habia pensado poner un filtro en cada tecla, pero nose si eso es lo correcto...yo generaria la señal con operacionales o 555, y luego le crearia los efectos, y luego pues cada vez que pulse la tecla...pues tendria que ir a la tarjeta de sonido o al altavoz obviamente, quiero hacerlo de 24 teclas...pero si tengo que poner 24 filtros, me puede salir algo bastante complejo y caro.
Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## algp (Jul 8, 2009)

Lo normal es que los sintetizadores tengan una *polifonia* de X notas determinada. La polifonia en este caso determina la cantidad maxima de notas que pueden sonar simultaneamente.

Para aplicaciones musicales serias es comun encontrar polifonias de 16 notas o mas. Posiblemente te preguntaras quien toca con 16 dedos ? .... bueno... si presionas rapidamente un acorde de 8 notas por ejemplo.. y luego otro... en un breve tiempo sonaran 16 notas. ( mientras se apaga el primer acorde y esta comenzando el segundo ).

Si la polifonia fuera de 8 notas, al momento de presionar el segundo acorde con 8 notas, el primer acorde se "apagaria" de golpe, creando un defecto sonoro algo desagradable.

Entonces la polifonia determina la cantidad de modulos independientes que se van a implementar.
Usualmente se consideran los sgtes modulos: VCO, VCF, VCA ( oscilador, filtro, modulador de envolvente ).

Para fines de experimentacion una polifonia de 4 notas podria ser un buen comienzo.

Los terminos VCO, VCF, VCA se refieren a las versiones analogicas ( historicas ) de esos modulos. Se puede haacer que el control sea digital y serian entonces DCO, DCF, DCA. 

Logicamente entre el teclado en si ( las 24 teclas o mas ) y los grupos de modulos generadores de sonidos se debe intercalar un circuito digital que permitira "seleccionar" un maximo de X teclas presionadas y en funcion de eso enviar las señales adecuadas a los bloques VCO, VCF, VCA ( o los respectivos equivalente digitales ).

Las salidas de estos X bloques de VCO, VCF, VCA se mezclarian. Los efectos se suelen aplicar a la salida mezclada, de modo que suele ser un solo efecto para todo el teclado. De hecho para teclado un chorus es muy recomendable.

Por ultimo.... otras solucion podria ser implementar todo en uP , software y terminar con un D/A. Cuestion de gustos y de si te gusta mas el software o la electronica pienso.

Con respecto a usar  grupos de 555 como oscilador no se que tan estable sea. ( posiblemente no mucho ). 

Mas practico me parece un oscilador de alta frecuencia basado en cristal de quarzo ( uno solo ) y divisores de frecuencia programables , uno para cada DCO ( oscilador controlado digitalmente ).


----------



## Amplifier_Operational (Jul 8, 2009)

No me he explicado o no me has entendido jeje, mi pregunta es...como hago para que al tocar una tecla, y lyuego mas tarde la de la derecha, suene distinta ok? se supone que genero el sonido y todo eso, que toque la tecla y la de la derecha suene cn una frecuencia mas alta, y la de la isquierda con una frecuencia mas baja, nose si mexplico, por ello lo de un filtro en cada tecla...


----------



## algp (Jul 8, 2009)

Tu mencionaste sintetizador. Como sintetizador lo entendi y respondi.

Con filtros cambias el contenido armonico del sonido, no la frecuencia.

Tu idea es hacer un sintetizador musical ? O solo generar diferentes notas ( sin polifonia ) ?
Que es especificamente lo que quieres hacer?


----------



## Amplifier_Operational (Jul 8, 2009)

Lo que quiero hacer es un sintetizador para generar sonido, mi idea es con determinados circuitos generar ondas cuadradas senoidales y demas, y luego manipularlas, y luego mi pregunta es...para que suene con distinto tono como en un piano, que deberia de hacer? ya se que un filtro lo que ase es atenuar distintas frecuencias, aora creo que sabes que es lo que quiero hacer jeje.
Lo quiero utilizar para hacer musica, lo que no se es como hacer la diferencia entre las teclas, lo demas esta todo clarisimo.



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por favor, no uses abreviaturas de chat o SMS en el foro. Gracias.


----------



## algp (Jul 10, 2009)

algp dijo:
			
		

> Logicamente entre el teclado en si ( las 24 teclas o mas ) y los grupos de modulos generadores de sonidos se debe intercalar un circuito digital que permitira "seleccionar" un maximo de X teclas presionadas y en funcion de eso enviar las señales adecuadas a los bloques VCO, VCF, VCA ( o los respectivos equivalente digitales ).


Eso es lo normalmente usado. Si lo que quieres es un diagrama especifico, no tengo ninguno.
En esencia se trata de un circuito digital. Luego este circuito digital enviara las señales adecuadas a los osciladores correspondientes para que generen la nota adecuada. Logicamente esto depende de que tipo de oscilador se esta usando. Si es un VCO ( Voltage Controlled Ocscilator ) la señal de control sera un valor de tension. Si es un DCO la señal sera un codigo digital.

Logicamente el diseño de este circuito depende de la polifonia maxima especificada, pues este circuito debera decidir cuantas teclas suenan maximo al mismo tiempo, y en que momento se apaga cada tecla.
Las teclas no necesariamente se apagan inmediatamente despues de soltarlas, lo normal es un tiempo determinado de decaimiento.


----------



## Amplifier_Operational (Jul 10, 2009)

Yo lo quiero hacer todo analogico, porque con microcontroladores, se algo de pics, pero poco como para poder controlar señales, muchas gracias de todas formas.


----------



## HOLOGINO (May 11, 2010)

si lo que quieres es que cada tecla (push botton )suene a una nota masucal ya sea do, re, mi , etc. lo que tienes que haces es checar las frecuencias de cada una y con resistencias lograr esas frecuencias. checa la ecuacion para sacar la frecuencia osciladora en un circuito 555.


----------



## transistor_pnp (Ago 9, 2010)

pero el problema con los 555 , es que es mui inestable gracias a las tolerancias de los componentes, yo en una epoca tambien quise(y quiero) hacer un sintetizador ultra simple con un solo tipo de onda, pero que las notas sean notas, do re mi fa etc,


----------

